# Dry Rub and Sauce?



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone know of a good Dry Rub that can be bought in gal sized bags?
Also looking for a Sauce for adding to pulled pork that doesn't have too much acid "bad reflux"?

I found a bunch of recipes for the rubs and sauces but I wanna spend my time learning the cooking side of things. Once I get that down then I will work on making my own rubs and sauce.

Thanks BigTat


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 30, 2013)

gallon sized bags? holy smokes! lol. ..tons of awesome finishing sauces floating around here.


----------



## timberjet (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeffs rub and bbq sauce? Just sayin.... It is real easy to make in any quantity you like and supports the best smoking meat website on the planet.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 30, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> gallon sized bags? holy smokes! lol. ..tons of awesome finishing sauces floating around here.



Is a gallon sized bag of dry rub a lot lol? I just don't wanna be buying a bunch of those little salt shaker sized containers every time I need rub.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 30, 2013)

lol. the only bags that big ive seen around here on the forum are tatonka dust..they sell it in like 3 or 4lb bags..lol. if im not gunna me my own rub, i can usually pick something up in a decent size "parmesan cheese shaker size" for $9.99 @ Ace hardware or bass pro...something like that. they usually last me awhile. when i do buy them. and i smoke all the time..lol. i run outta wood before i run outta rubs..


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 30, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> lol. the only bags that big ive seen around here on the forum are tatonka dust..they sell it in like 3 or 4lb bags..lol. if im not gunna me my own rub, i can usually pick something up in a decent size "parmesan cheese shaker size" for $9.99 @ Ace hardware or bass pro...something like that. they usually last me awhile. when i do buy them. and i smoke all the time..lol. i run outta wood before i run outta rubs..



Thanks I will look for that size. Our local stores don't have much for rubs.

I gotta find a finishing/dipping sauce that isn't gonna kill me with reflux just not sure what to look into or where to find it at.

Thanks for all the advice so far.


----------



## dewetha (Sep 30, 2013)

there is a web site called "Big Fish BBQ" that have some nice sounding rubs and easy on the wallet costs. They are on my to try list but have not purchased one yet.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Oct 1, 2013)

dewetha said:


> there is a web site called "Big Fish BBQ" that have some nice sounding rubs and easy on the wallet costs. They are on my to try list but have not purchased one yet.



Thanks! Checked them out and I'm gonna put in a order today.


Now if I could find a cider based finishing sauce for sale.


----------

